# Barah Maah Sateek



## kds1980 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have downloaded barah maah sateek and  i want to sharre it with SPN sangat

TUKHÂRÎ CHHANT MAHALLÂ-1
BÂRÂ MÂHÂ
Ta sunn(i) kirt karammâ purab(i) kamâiâ.
Sir(i) sir(i) sukh sahammâ deih su tû bhalâ.
(Page 1107)
Meaning of Difficult Words : Tû sunn(i)–O Lord! please
listen to my prayer; Kirt–deeds performed; Karammâ–deeds,
actions; Purab(i)–in early births; Kamâiâ–earned; Sir(i)
sir(i)–on everyones life; Sahamma–distress; Tu deih–that you
give; Su bhalâ–it is good for us all.
Meanings : Hey Lord! listen to my prayer. All the
comforts and distresses that you bestow on everyone
according to the deeds earned by him in all his previous
births are right.
Her(i) rachnâ terî kiâ gat(i), merî
Her(i) bin(u) gharî na jîvâ(n).
Pria bajh(u) duhelî, koey n belî,
gurmukh(i) amrit(u) pîvân.
Meanings of Difficult Words : Gat(i)–condition; Duhelî–
distressed; Belî–friend, helper; Gurmukh(i)–by the refuge of the
Guru.
Meanings : O Lord! I am so much engrossed in the
mâyâ that you have created. What will be my condition?
What is this life without You and without Your memory. I can’t
even live for a watch. O my dear! without you I am ever
in distress and there is no one to help me out of this
distress. Be clement upon me and put me in the refuge of
a Guru so that I may keep drinking the elixir that would grant
me the spiritual life.
.
.
16


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rachnâ râch(i) rahey nirankarî,
Prabh man(i) karm sukarmâ.
Nânak, panth(u) nihâley sa dhan,
tû sunn(i) âtam Râmâ.1.
Meaning of Difficult Words : Nirankarî rachnâ–in the
creation of God; Su karmâ–supreme deeds; Panth(u)–path;
Nihâley–is looking; Sâ dhan–human being (female); Âtam
Râmâ–O Omnipresent Lord; Amrit(u)–elixir that grants spiritual
life.
Meanings : We the humans are engrossed in enjoying
the mâyâ of the Lord. What life is it? Imbibing the memory
of the Lord in the mind is a supreme act and this is the
life objective of a human being.
Hey Nanak! say, O Omnipresent Lord; please listen to
the prayers of this humble lady (human being) and bless
her with Your sight. This lady (human being) is ever
watching the paths that may bring You to her.
Gist : Because of the deeds of the previous births, a
man remains engrossed in the love of mâyâ and spends
a life of sufferings and distress. By His grace, who so ever
comes into the refuge of a Guru, drinks deep the elixir that
provides him with spiritual life and enjoy the spiritual
ecstasy. This is what the objective of a human life is.


----------

